# Dell INspiron 17R S.E.



## 50103 (Aug 1, 2012)

Got my Inspiron 17R S.E. today!!! Will post benchmark results soon..  

Reviews found here.... Dell 17r N7720 SE - user review


----------



## Anirban Dev (Aug 3, 2012)

Boy do I have a bunch of questions for you. Please game for hours on hours and let me know if there is any kind of throttling. Been meaning to get this one for a long time, but not before hearing user reviews.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 3, 2012)

cost?


----------



## 50103 (Aug 3, 2012)

abhidev said:


> cost?



I got the i5 version for 73k with 3yrs complete cover. Got 4% corporate discount  from Dell 



Anirban Dev said:


> Boy do I have a bunch of questions for you. Please game for hours on hours and let me know if there is any kind of throttling. Been meaning to get this one for a long time, but not before hearing user reviews.



Will have the benchmarks by Monday.. sorry got held up @ work


----------



## Ankit Omar (Aug 3, 2012)

I have used Dell Ispiron 15 in the past and I think sound quality is the major issue concerned with all the Dell laptops available today.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 3, 2012)

cool!!Post some in-game benchmarks


----------



## 50103 (Aug 7, 2012)

Finally!!! 

Have been playing Max Payne for a while... Played for only about 30 to 45 mins... with settings in almost max.... No stuttering... No throttling... Max temp ..62C.
Will post benchmarks soon




pratyush997 said:


> cool!!Post some in-game benchmarks



Which games have ingame benchmarks???

I dont hane GTA 4...


----------



## rider (Aug 7, 2012)

Do benchmark with 3D Mark 11 software.


----------



## ratul (Aug 7, 2012)

yeah, do post, but not here, 17r thread is *HERE*..


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 7, 2012)

damn waiting for this  from a long dude post benchmarks all want to see and show pics for mp3 too settings , temps , that would be great!!  @rider now someone owns the 17r se too LOL


----------



## rider (Aug 7, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> damn waiting for this  from a long dude post benchmarks all want to see and show pics for mp3 too settings , temps , that would be great!!  @rider now someone owns the 17r se too LOL



what LOL, its is good laptop if you have muscles to carry 3.4kg object.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 7, 2012)

LOL for a man 1 kg is nthg


----------



## rider (Aug 7, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> LOL for a man 1 kg is nthg



You will only get this when you have to suffer. Specially for a *man* who keep that much weight on his laps, you know what I mean 

These three and half kg 17" laptop are for people who never carry laptop with themselves and not use as on the top of their laps. This is why this category called desktop replacement, it is for those who dont want space occupied by a desktop but want to use more as stationary PC.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 7, 2012)

rider said:


> You will only get this when you have to suffer. Specially for a *man* who keep that much weight on his laps, you know what I mean
> 
> These three and half kg 17" laptop are for people who never carry laptop with themselves and not use as on the top of their laps. This is why this category called desktop replacement, it is for those who dont want space occupied by a desktop but want to use more as stationary PC.


yeah in a way your right! this lappy suites to those who dont plan of taking it with them and carry around but overall it is a good buy i guess


----------



## rider (Aug 7, 2012)

If 66k model comes with a quad core core-i7 yes would be good to buy.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Aug 8, 2012)

is there any throttling????


----------



## 50103 (Aug 8, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> is there any throttling????



As far as I could see.. No throttling... Have played Max Payne but for only around 45 minutes ans also NFS Run.
*Can run NFS run maxed out with no issues.
*Max Payne 3... 45 to 60 fps with DX10 and FXAA medium,texture Normal . 15 to 25 fps...... Maxed out with DX 11
*Crysis 2  ... around 25 to 30fps... maxed out

Have never seen GPU reach 70 C


----------



## rider (Aug 8, 2012)

play max payne 3 in directx11 and put everything on high, on, 2x. You will get good fps to enjoy in directx11.

And yea nowadays GPUs are cooler than CPUs.


----------



## 50103 (Aug 10, 2012)

rider said:


> play max payne 3 in directx11 and put everything on high, on, 2x. You will get good fps to enjoy in directx11.
> 
> And yea nowadays GPUs are cooler than CPUs.



Your info was great. Am playing Max Payne @ DX 11 .Thnx !!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 10, 2012)

50103 said:


> Your info was great. Am playing Max Payne @ DX 11 .Thnx !!



what about fps and temps? post some benchmarks please!!


----------



## rider (Aug 10, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> what about fps and temps? post some benchmarks please!!



you bought your desktop yet?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 10, 2012)

rider said:


> you bought your desktop yet?



NO   NO parts available here only a few are available dealers try to troll by saying buy this one its better and so much blah blah blah  plan cancelled for pc now stick to 550p !!


----------



## rider (Aug 10, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> NO   NO parts available here only a few are available dealers try to troll by saying buy this one its better and so much blah blah blah  plan cancelled for pc now stick to 550p !!



 Alright!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 10, 2012)

rider said:


> Alright!



they have very lack of knowledge some dealers dont even know about the graphics card series model no. they sucks


----------



## rider (Aug 10, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> they have very lack of knowledge some dealers dont even know about the graphics card series model no. they sucks



I know dude, 90% of people classify the performance of GPU by its V-RAM.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

@ ujjwal yeah Super sucx



rider said:


> I know dude, 90% of people classify the performance of GPU by its V-RAM.


Me too. only b4 getting in TDF!! lol



rider said:


> play max payne 3 in directx11 and put everything on high, on, 2x. You will get good fps to enjoy in directx11.
> 
> And yea nowadays* GPUs are cooler than CPUs.*


So fukin true!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 10, 2012)

rider said:


> I know dude, 90% of people classify the performance of GPU by its V-RAM.



yeah exactly they always told about its 512 mb card or 1gb  i was like wow super sux!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 10, 2012)

haha^lol


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 10, 2012)

@ujjwal007: Recently you bought NP550P now you have plan for desktop too! Buy one for me too


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 10, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @ujjwal007: Recently you bought NP550P now you have plan for desktop too! Buy one for me too



no swapnil i have not purchased the np550p yet you can see my signature  yeah considered desktop before but dropped the idea too much hassle doing online purchase for parts


----------



## 50103 (Aug 11, 2012)

Temps after 90 minutes of Max Payne 3

*img607.imageshack.us/img607/2503/tempwx.jpg


----------



## player100 (Aug 11, 2012)

Did u see the core i7 version price.... it around 95k..... Does it really worth that much??
I mean according to the model's specification.....
Actually i don't find much difference between i5 and i7 model. But the price difference is 30k.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 11, 2012)

player100 said:


> Did u see the core i7 version price.... it around 95k..... Does it really worth that much??
> I mean according to the model's specification.....
> Actually i don't find much difference between i5 and i7 model. But the price difference is 30k.



its definetely not worth it direct 30k diff for just core i7 and fhd display not worth in any case!!


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 11, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> its definetely not worth it direct 30k diff for just core i7 and fhd display not worth in any case!!



The 95k version has a 3D screen too!!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 11, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> The 95k version has a 3D screen too!!



yeah but still not worth the 30k if you have enough money go for it !


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 11, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> yeah but still not worth the 30k if you have enough money go for it !



I say it's definitely worth it. Playing those high graphics games in 3D would be amazing.
If I had the money I would have definitely bought it.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 11, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> I say it's definitely worth it. Playing those high graphics games in 3D would be amazing.
> If I had the money I would have definitely bought it.



yeah! but everyone can't afford that i think only 5% out of 100% or less its ur wish dude you asked about it thats why i answered it.... if anyone have enough bucks then good but its not vfm no way not even the i5 version is vfm..but its dell thats why its 95k


----------



## player100 (Aug 11, 2012)

Well i am confused about the difference between i5 and i7 in terms of fps in modern game.....
Although they both have same graphics card but how much difference can the processor make??
Plus a 32Gb SSD in i7 model....

I am very confused... which one to select


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 11, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> yeah! but everyone can't afford that i think only 5% out of 100% or less its ur wish dude you asked about it thats why i answered it.... if anyone have enough bucks then good but its not vfm no way not even the i5 version is vfm..but its dell thats why its 95k



That's just your point of view  
Btw I didnt ask u anything


----------



## SlayerAndy (Aug 11, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> yeah! but everyone can't afford that i think only 5% out of 100% or less its ur wish dude you asked about it thats why i answered it.... if anyone have enough bucks then good but its not vfm no way not even the i5 version is vfm..but its dell thats why its 95k



It is definately worth it. Try using one. The 3D screen costs near about 20k anyway. Hence i7+3D costing 30k excess is quite okay. But well, the performance is way amazing.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 11, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> That's just your point of view
> Btw I didnt ask u anything



well, yeah someone else asked here  player100 asked about it ts my opinion it varies from person to person   no more discussion 



SlayerAndy said:


> It is definately worth it. Try using one. The 3D screen costs near about 20k anyway. Hence i7+3D costing 30k excess is quite okay. But well, the performance is way amazing.



there will be not much performance diff. most of the buyers dont buy it 30k is something  not 3k anyways its still not value for money product no way! if they could provide and i7 under 65k then it will be a good deal


----------



## player100 (Aug 11, 2012)

well in other core i5 and i7 models... i am hearing a lot of throttling problem with their laptop....(ex samsung NP550P5C-S01/S02)
i don't understand this problem at all. can anyone explain and what are the causes?
bcoz before buying i want to make sure that this dell laptop don't create any such problem.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 11, 2012)

Laptops power requirements exceed that of the power brick. Less current is provided to the lappy so processor is forced to clock down to remain stable


----------



## 50103 (Aug 17, 2012)

The Beta drivers from Nvidia.. make the Nvidia Gpu disapperar if it is not used for around 30 mins.Have to reboot to bring back the Gpu!!!. Anyone else facing this issue????

Also am getting low fps on prototype 2 .All maxed out 18fps....everything in low also 18fps.. What settings do U use on prototye???



50103 said:


> The Beta drivers from Nvidia.. make the Nvidia Gpu disapperar if it is not used for around 30 mins.Have to reboot to bring back the Gpu!!!. Anyone else facing this issue????
> 
> Also am getting low fps on prototype 2 .All maxed out 18fps....everything in low also 18fps.. What settings do U use on prototye???



Issue Resolved...  Went back to Drivers given by Dell and now am getting 35 to 40 fps maxed out...


----------

